# Brown Sugar



## lazydaisy67 (Nov 24, 2011)

Do I need an O2 absorber in mylar for brown sugar?


----------



## Genevieve (Sep 21, 2009)

um... you need to clarify your post a bit more hun lol

Did you take it out of the packaging and are repackaging it? Is it still in the package? Are you putting it in mylar?

What I did was, I kept it in the original plastic package( 7lb bags from Sam's club) and just put those in the mylar bag and then I put a couple of 500cc O2's in the bag and then sealed it. Haven't had to open a bucket yet, so I can't tell you how it turned out. *shrugs*


----------



## MsSage (Mar 3, 2012)

I would love to know if it gets hard....I have tried everything except putting a halved apple in the container.


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

I store mine in mason jars vacuum sealed. I ain't been in that corner in a bit, but last I checked it weren't hard.

Mine been stored I thin 2 years.


----------



## mamabear2012 (Mar 8, 2012)

I don't know about long term storage but, opened bags can maintain moisture if you put a marshmallow in the bag.


----------



## lazydaisy67 (Nov 24, 2011)

Well, I guess my plan was to open the original package and pour the sugar into a mylar. I didn't know you could throw them inside the mylar in the plastic bag they come it, but I guess that would work as good as anything. There's so many sites with conflicting information on them about the long term storage life of foods. I was under the assumption putting any food inside a mylar bag with an O2 absorber will extend the shelf life by double the expiration date at minimum. If you are repackaging it, and it does get hard is it a big deal to soften it up again when you open the mylar to use it?


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

Ain't no big deal. Some we've had that got hard, simply scrapped off what we needed ifin it was small amounts, otherwise ifin it was goin inta a "wet" product put a chunk in. Had ta stir it a bit more ta melt it down, but no big deal.


----------

